# Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend



## Thomas3619 (6. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin jetzt grad in der Phase wo ich endlich Wasser in meinen Teich lassen will.  
Nun geht es mir um folgendes. ich habe bodenabläufe installiert. oben um den teich habe ich einen 70 cm breiten rand der 35-40 cm tief ist. dort möchte ich jetzt pflanzen setzen. ich hatte gelesen, dass man aussen am rand (also richtung teichmitte) steine setzt, vlies reinlegt und dann dort kies hinein schüttet. nun hab ich folgende bedenken. empfohlen wurde mir sehr feiner kies, d.h. 4-8 mm. ich habe die befürchtung , dass doch immer kies runterrutschen kann und dann immer von den bodenabläufen geschluckt wird. ich dachte mir also grober wäre vielleicht besser, da schwerer. ich habe noch einiges an 16/32 er kies liegen. die pflanzen will ich direkt pflanzen . frage: 1. sind meine befürchtungen mit den feinen kies gerechtfertigt? was habt  ihr für erfahrungen? wachsen die pflanzen überhaupt auch in dem groben gut?? wie gesagt - er liegt bei mir rum und ich würde ihn eigentlich gerne verwenden. vielen dank schon mal für eure antworten.


----------



## Thomas3619 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

noch eine kleine anmerkung / frage. habe gerade einen beitrag gelesen, da ging es um ufergestaltung durch kies und kies im teich. muss ich nicht ständig mühsam den rasen stutzen wenn ich ihn bis zum teich wachen lasse?? mit nem rasenmäher komme ich da ja nicht hin!   ?
viele grüße
thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

Hallo Thomas,

du könntest ja größeren Kies in richtung teichmitte aufreihen so dass der feine im pflanzenbreich zurückgehalten wird.

ich hab meine plantz in töpfchen gepflanzt und dann mit größeren steinen rundrum stabilisiert gegen umfallen.

der boden des pflanzenbereichs steigt in richtung teichmitte an so gibts bei mir kein abrutschen meines 8-12er buntkieses.

bie dem übergang teichrand zum rasen hab ich die ganz normalen rasenbegrenzungssteine genommen


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

Servus Thomas

Schade das du die Folie schon drin hast.

Tipp für den nächsten Teich:

Kauf dir einen 100er Drainageschlauch, Fixiere in an der Pflanzkante, Vlies und Folie drüber und nix kann mehr runter rutschen  

Ich nehme bei meinem im Bau befindlichen Teich statt dessen Beton (Klick im meiner Signatur auf "mein erster ......") Einfach eine 10cm hohe Böschung (sorry, mir ist dafür kein anderes Wort eingefallen) betonieren mit Baustahl drin und gut is.

Kannst zwar jetzt auch noch machen, nur wirds halt ein bisschen schwerer, da du Vlies und Folie immer zurückschlagen mußt


----------



## gAudi (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

Hallo,
was man auch nicht ausser Acht lassen sollte, sind die Gewohnheiten der Bewohner! Der ein oder andere Koi lutscht auch mal gerne an so einem Stein und spuckt ihn dann natürlich nicht wieder in die Pflanzzone, sondern direkt nach unten in Richtung Bodenablauf! Je größer der Fisch, desto größer auch der gelutschte Stein!

Gruß
   Günni


----------



## Thomas3619 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

Hallo Helmut,

naja Wasser ist ja noch nicht drin. Die Folie kann man ja zurück klappen. Und  das Vlies auch :smoki . Nur wie soll ich so ein Schlauch befestigen?? Ist kein Steinboden sondern normaler Mutterboden.!
Was sollte man für ein Substrat nehmen???

viele Grüße 
Thomas
 PS Noch eine Frage : (man was einem alles so einfällt , wenn man mit der Gestaltung anfängt    ) ich habe noch folie die übersteht. besonders nat. an den ecken. die habe ich noch nicht abgeschnitten. könnte ich daraus - wenn ich darunter etwas wegbuddel eine Art Feuchtzone machen? Könnte doch einen kleinen Überlauf vom Teich machen, dass immer etwas Wasser drin steht. ?? Nat. nur ein kleiner Überlauf.


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

Servus Thomas

Das mit dem Überlauf ist eine gute Idee  
Nur aufpassen das von dort nix in den Teich zurück laufen kann, soll heißen, den Rand von dem "Mini" niedriger machen als den *Überlauf*  .

Könntest dann eine Sumpfzone daraus machen, die ab und dann trocken fällt.

Zum befestigen. 

6er Baueisen (30-40cm lang) mittig so einschlagen das durch das Rohr nix mehr rausschaut. Sollte halten, kommt ja kaum Belastung drauf im Wasser.
Vlies und Folie drüber, fertig  

Und schon kann nix mehr weg rutschen.


----------



## Thomas3619 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

Hallo Helmut,

so mag ich das. Schnelle präzise antworten mit denen man was anfangen kann.    . Werde das mal mit dem Rohr und dem Eisen mal probieren. Denke ich brauche da ja auch nicht so viele Eisen. Wie Du schreibst - muss ja nix tragen. 
Überlauf habe ich noch nicht verstanden. Der MINI muss doch die gleiche Höhe wie der Teich haben, weil das Wasser doch genauso hoch steht wie im Teich, oder.    ?? mit dreck zurück ist war- da könnte ich doch so ein paar steine vor die öffnung stellen. mein teichrand besteht aus 25 cm hoher rasenkantenborde. da habe ich praktisch die folie drüber gelegt. die borde ist in zement gelegt. in die borde wollte ich sozusagen einen kleinen keil reinschneiden, wo das wasser in den mini - wie du ihn so schön nennst - fliessen kann.


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

Servus Thomas



> so mag ich das. Schnelle präzise antworten mit denen man was anfangen kann.


Danke für die Blumen  



> Könnte doch einen kleinen Überlauf vom Teich machen, dass immer etwas Wasser drin steht. ?? Nat. nur ein kleiner Überlauf.



Hörte sich für mich wie ein Ufergraben an  

Könnte mir vorstellen das es auch so funktioniert.
Du machst den Teichüberlauf an der Stelle wo du noch Folie über hast  
Gräbst wie da schon selbst geschrieben, eine kleine Mulde.
Jetzt kann das Wasser in diese Mulde gelangen.
Machst du jetzt den Muldenrand so hoch wie den Teichrand, fließt (mischt sich) das Wasser wieder mit dem Teichwasser.
Du willst allerdings in dieser Mulde Substrat einbringen, z.B. zum pflanzen von Sumpfplanzen. So würde dieses Substrat wieder in den Teich gelangen.

In dem Fall ist es besser den Muldenrand tiefer wie den Überlauf anzulegen.
Warum ?
So kann nix in Teich zurück fliessen was ein Algenwachstum fördern würde, da bevor es in den Teich zurücklaufen könnte, es schon über den Muldenrand laufen würde.


----------



## Thomas3619 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

hallo helmut, 

wenn ich den miniteich tiefer lege, würde doch aber auch nur ab und zu was hinein laufen. nämlich nur dann wenn es z.b. regnet und der grosse teich sich füllt oder wenn ich wasser einlasse in den großen. oder??? wäre das nicht ein proplemchen


----------



## Thomas3619 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

ps und sage mir doch bitte noch was du von dem 16/32 er keis hälst???


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

Servus Thomas

16/32er Kies kann ich mir schon vorstellen  .

Hatte auch so einen am Ex-Teich 
   
und alles ist super gewachsen.
Der einzige Nachteil war beim teilen/auslichten einiger Pflanzen.
Sau schwer, durch den im Wurzelballen eingeschlossenen Kies :crazy . Dies passiert mit Sand nicht so   Denke ich. Aber wie gesagt hatte nirgends Sand.


----------



## karsten. (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

Hallo

da wo es 16/32 gibt 
gibt´s doch sicher auch 0-32  
nimm den
der ist billiger und die richtige Grundlage für alles Mögliche submere Grünzeug !

mfG


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

Danke Karsten  

Auch nicht gewußt  

Man lernt ja wirklich doch nie aus :smoki


----------



## Thomas3619 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

 Oh Helmut,

ich habe ein neues Idol und das heisst Helmut. 

      

Ich heute in den Baumarkt und diese Rohre gekauft. Loch gebohrt und wir hatten noch so 3 seitige Alustäbe. Diese reingehauen, Vlies wieder drüber - und alles schön. jetzt habe ich eine wunderschöne Mulde  , wo ich Kies hineinstreuen kann und alles ist schön. 
Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Diese Drainagerohre ( sind wohl etwas stabiler als Schlauch) können die sich mit der Zeit durchbiegen. ?? Keine Ahnung wie warm es unter der Folie wird?? 

Karsten: danke für den Tipp. Kann ich sicher holen und mischen mit meinem Kies. Die Feinteile sind aber nicht schädlich für die Wasserqualität. Erde soll man ja nicht nehmen. Hatte meinen kies, den ich bis jetzt drin habe etxtra gewaschen.


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

Servus Thomas

   



> Diese Drainagerohre ( sind wohl etwas stabiler als Schlauch) können die sich mit der Zeit durchbiegen. ?? Keine Ahnung wie warm es unter der Folie wird??



Durchbiegen ? meinst du seitlich ausweichen ?
Nach unten wird es ja kaum möglich sein, da sie ja am Erdboden aufliegen  

Warm ? Da können sie max. die Wassertemperatur annehmen.


----------



## Thomas3619 (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

Hallo Helmut,

also ich hatte, da nciht ganz die drainagerohre ausreichten auch 2 kg rohre verwendet. die sind nat. etwas stabiler. ich dachte nun, ob die drainagerohre sich verformen könnten(oval). hatte schon überlegt ob ich in die gebohrten löcher (5cm) zement hinein giese. :smoki   aber wahrscheinlich bin ich da zu vorischtig. 

kann ich meine 16/32 steine eigentlich statt mit 0/32 er acuh mit verlegesand mischen?? was nimmt amn denn sonst so wenn man nicht die steine nimmt???

mein "miniteich" welcher so eine art feuschtwiese werden soll - nehme ich da verlegesand???? oder richtige erde????? was ist eigentlich verlegesand??? was mein sohn in der sandkiste hat. könnte ich ihm ja was mopsen


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

Servus Thomas

Verlegesand 
Dieser Thread beantwortet alles


----------



## Thomas3619 (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

vielen dank hartmut.  

und mache ich jetzt den verlegesand in mein "feuchtteich". ???
und denkst du die rohre sollten halten auch ohne zement??


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

Servus Thomas

zu 1: ja
zu 2: warum nicht  , wenn du sie versuchst zu bewegen, wackeln sie oder geben sie nur ein klein wenig nach.
Wenn sie richtig wackeln, daß man das Gefühl hat das hält nix, dann Beton.
Ansonst sollte es halten  

Du kannst aber auf sicher gehen und gleich betonieren


----------



## Thomas3619 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

sag mal helmut - du arbeitest doch auch gerade an so einem riesen projekt. 
bedeckst du deine folie auch mit vlies  in zement getaucht. ???


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

Servus Thomas

Nein, ich mache es mit Ufermatten.

Folienfarbe Olivegrün.

Also über die Folie lege ich die Ufermatten/Taschenmatten und mit Innotec Adheseal angepunktet. Die Matten bis auf 60 - 70cm unter Wasser (UV-Strahlen). 

Vlies mit Zement einschlämmen, dann noch mit Sand/Kies bewerfen, muß gestehen, der Aufwand ist mir zu groß und es könnte die Wasserqualität dadurch leiden (ist nicht bewiesen), aber "Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste".


----------



## Thomas3619 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

hallo helmut,

willst du die taschenmatten dann bepflanzen? ufermatten grün nur 70 cm unter wasser?   wenn das wasser klar ist, sieht man da doch wo die matten aufhören und die folie anfängt. sieht das nicht komisch aus oder habe ich da was nicht verstanden??


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen und welcher Kies?? dringend*

Servus Thomas

Taschenmatten will ich bepflanzen   da sich meine Pflanzzone als sehr schmal herausgestellt hat   (durch abpröckelnde Erde brechen die Seitenwände leicht ein > siehe mein Teichproflibild in meinem Profil, da hat sich bis jetzt nix getan und die Baustelle sieht noch so aus > momentaner Baustop).

Am Anfang sieht man diese "Kante", daß ist richtig, aber bereits nach dem ersten Jahr ist die von Algen zugewachsen  

 
die schwarze Folie ist nicht mehr sichtbar, nicht die schwimmenden Algen, sondern die auf der senkrechten Wand, da wo sich meine Gattin anhält  

70 cm deshalb, weil die UV-Strahlen bis in diese Tiefe vordringen und die Folie schädigen können.


----------

